# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Busy MD/OD practice in Phoenix has need for a full-time Optome

## MichaelGuessford

*Busy MD/OD practice in Phoenix has need for a full-time Optometrist - No Saturdays!*
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

See patients aged 8 and olderPractice full-scope Optometry in a medical settingPost-op care and comprehensive eye careSee 3-4 patients per hour with tech assistanceBilingual skills preferred but not required (Spanish)Pediatric training/experience preferred but not required
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Hours: Mon-Thurs 7:45-4:30, Fri 7:45-2:30Benefits include: Health, Dental, Malpractice insurance + CE, 20 PTO days, 401-K match, AZ & DEA licenses paid, moving expensesExperience-based compensation: $110k-150k base + productivity and optical bonuses
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)Ability to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: AZ-KM-4559-0123
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

